# Bindi Babies are Here!!



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And I couldn't resist taking these pictures of Yvette's babies. They just moved into the puppy pen in the living room last week


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Bindi and her beautiful babies are so precious. 

Yvette's are just darling too. 

Thanks so much for sharing these beautiful pictures.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness, they are so precious! Both litters! Please post more pictures as they grow, so we can all get our puppy fix!!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

So sweet. I love puppies!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations! What a beautiful litter and cant wait to watch them grow. In fact you have two beautiful litters! Love seeing Yvette's babes, their faces are just darling.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Have been watching for this post! Wow, 11 beautiful babies, that's wonderful news! Congrats to all and Kiwi sends a special congrats to her Momma :smooch: for a job well done. Bindi looks like a happy Mom! Look forward to watching them grow.

Nothing cuter than Golden babies but tell Yvette those little Corgi babies are pretty cute too


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> Have been watching for this post! Wow, 11 beautiful babies, that's wonderful news! Congrats to all and Kiwi sends a special congrats to her Momma :smooch: for a job well done. Bindi looks like a happy Mom! Look forward to watching them grow.
> 
> Nothing cuter than Golden babies but tell Yvette those little Corgi babies are pretty cute too


Thanks-Bindi is such a good momma  I hope these guys are as cute and pretty and smart as the Shawn babies were!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

What a houseful of puppies! How fun! 

They're all so beautiful...and Bindi looks like a very proud mama. :


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

PUPPIES!!!!! Both litters are precious, but Bindi's little ones are breath taking!!! Congrats. Please keep those pictures coming.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

All these pups are beautiful!! Congratulations on a healthy litter!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Congrats to Bindi and her beautiful pups. Please keep us updated with pics as they grow


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Yay! :We have been anxiously waiting for this news. :bowl:The pictures are so cute and Bindi looks great! Kaitlyn only wishes they were born eight weeks ago.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the best thread, with so much puppy cheer! Congratulations on your little beauties. I adore my Hero puppy, and loved getting to meet Hero and witness his incredible temperament in action first hand.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thegoldenclaa said:


> Yay! :We have been anxiously waiting for this news. :bowl:The pictures are so cute and Bindi looks great! Kaitlyn only wishes they were born eight weeks ago.


LOL-I can imagine! Visiting time will be here before you know it


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous, stunning and everything sweet. Bindi looks so happy and proud too and Yvettes puppies are beautiful too. Huge great puppy fix in one shot, a fabulous post of photo delight!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Yahoo! Congratulations!
Well Done Bindi and Hero!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> LOL-I can imagine! Visiting time will be here before you know it


I hope the time goes quickly! We had to watch Too Cute puppy edition and Air Bud where the buddies are born to celebrate. I had to come back and look at the pictures again.:curtain: I love how Bindi is smiling in every picture. I bet the one that got stuck is the one in the middle in the second picture. I can't wait to meet them all. . .until then I'll settle at looking at pictures so keep them coming.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lol, I had to look at them again too this morning with coffee, because they are such a perfect sight.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thegoldenclaa said:


> I hope the time goes quickly! We had to watch Too Cute puppy edition and Air Bud where the buddies are born to celebrate. I had to come back and look at the pictures again.:curtain: I love how Bindi is smiling in every picture. I bet the one that got stuck is the one in the middle in the second picture. I can't wait to meet them all. . .until then I'll settle at looking at pictures so keep them coming.


I think you are right about which puppy was the one that was stuck  He was the biggest and just would not come out without some help. Once he was out, the rest came pretty quickly.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bindi looks so happy! Beautiful litter


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Now this is some good news!!! A puppy thread! I know you must be so busy, but I hope you'll indulge us with lots of updates... this is going to so nice. Something to look forward to  Congratulations on all those healthy beautiful babies.


----------



## WendyO (Feb 28, 2011)

The puppies are just gorgeous! What a beautiful litter. Yvette must have her hands full with all the puppies - although that's the kind of busy I wouldn't mind at all. I could watch those little guys all day long.


----------

